# Got Me a Kill Today



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bill Hayes G-10 Composite PFS with 1845 Tubes Ray's Magnetic Pouch and 5/16 Steel Ammo and one Lizard for a Target. After the camera was off I took good care of it.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

nice kill. are you gonna eat it?!?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

drgreen said:


> nice kill. are you gonna eat it?!?


It was a Snack for the Cat.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Good shooting, that lizard would have cost £30 over here ha ha, i paid £40 for a skunk, you can sure shoot then little slingshots, jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Good shooting darrel!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Good shooting, that lizard would have cost £30 over here ha ha, i paid £40 for a skunk, you can sure shoot then little slingshots, jeff


I can box up several Lizards but no Skunks and send them to you. No Charge.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

mckee said:


> Good shooting darrel!


I had to be careful not to hit the metal trim on my post.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hahaha that takes me back to my childhood slingshot days..

Good shot..

Nico


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

dgui said:


> Good shooting, that lizard would have cost £30 over here ha ha, i paid £40 for a skunk, you can sure shoot then little slingshots, jeff


I can box up several Lizards but no Skunks and send them to you. No Charge.
[/quote]

Ha ha your ok, we have plenty, my daughter breeds them for schools and collages, its her job doing talks about animals, heres here baby snakes, just born, 
jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shot Darell.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Very nice shooting Dgui, I for 1 hate lizards (house geckos to be precise). I've got this phobia of them. I'm cool with other types of lizards but just not cool with house geckos. They creep me out big time. Whats worse is that they thrive very well in tropical climate and man made dwellings. Literally hundreds of them can be seen scattered across the walls of stores, stalls, food outlets and shops where there is good source of light. They are attracted to the bugs that camp around the light source. But really the geckos are more irritating than the bugs, just a few of them can leave behind a lot of cr-p sticking to your walls in a month. Now imagine a lot of them. So far I've killed 470 of those buggers, and it sure does help me cope with my phobia better. To me they are pest and a big problem to my well being. Just happy I can turn it into a sport.

I love snakes btw, had a whip snake once. It was green, long and slender. 6 feet long and its body is just as thick as your index finger. Really loved it, It fed entirely one lizards and frogs-My 2 worse phobias. Had it for a year, after that I released it back into its own habitat. Within that period it ate 160 house geckos, and 30 over small frogs.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I shoot them off of my wood fence and chain link fence nearly daily for the fun of it and this is the first time I took video of it. But thoses babys can sharpen your aim if you go at it often enough. Yea!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I don't know I often get in pretty close, always within 6-8feet before taking a shot. This way chances of missing slims down. I can't afford to miss, as they may get into my bedroom and I sure as salami can sleep with 1 fat gecko in my room. Not till it dies. I use blowguns most of the time, I'm way more accurate with them.







My mom won't allow me to use slingshots in the house anyways


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

dgui said:


> I shoot them off of my wood fence and chain link fence nearly daily for the fun of it and this is the first time I took video of it. But thoses babys can sharpen your aim if you go at it often enough. Yea!


We used to shoot lizzards off the rocks as kids with our slingshots and rocks for ammo, like you said it was all part of sharpening your accuracy and a bit of hunting practice they are tough targets.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I missed this one. Great shooting Darrell. Like I've said before you will never starve with that skill you have. Hat's off, man.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Might be just a trick of the camera but the ball looked bigger than his head.
A shot I'm not at all sure I could do.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

dgui said:


> Bill Hayes G-10 Composite PFS with 1845 Tubes Ray's Magnetic Pouch and 5/16 Steel Ammo and one Lizard for a Target. After the camera was off I took good care of it.


Bout time we saw some pigeons in flight knocked from the sky.. I know you can do do it ha ha.. good on ya, Ben


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

lol like jeff said I paid 45.00 for my leopard gecko. I know they are a different species to the pest gecko you shoot at but I would be dumb struck if I saw a lizard here in the UK just sitting in my fence shooting it would be my last option... only because they are not common not because I object to it or anything lol.


----------

